# Good watches for hunting?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know of a good watch for hunting? It doesn't need to be to fancy just time, alarm, and a light. Looking in the 20-40$ range.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Tough to beat this little guy for the money :mrgreen:

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-PAS410B-5V-Pathfinder-Phase-Hunting/dp/B00134OK08


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats a nice looking watch. I really like the camo band and the price is pretty decent too.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it has a vibrating alarm too, so you don't wake up yer partner, lol...


----------

